# Hi everyone I am new to the forum



## ash

Hi,
My name is ash and I am new to the forum. I am looking for some pet mice anywhere from 4 to 10 depending on if they can be kept together or not. I have 4 kids and I am trying to get them some pet mice as I had some at their age and I thought they were great. We have 5 cages all set up and ready to go but our pet shop in our town does not sell mice. We can offere a kind and loving home to any mice that are going spare if anyone has any. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Ash


----------



## Mark

Hiya welcome to the forum, if your looking for mice check the mouse market thingy at the bottom, it also helps to say where you live lol


----------



## dangermouse

hello


----------



## SarahC

Hi Ash.


----------



## Cait

Welcome


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Hiya And Welcome

Just to let you know I am the one your having the 2 light fawn boys and the 2 light fawn girls from = )


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Ash, i hope you find some "nice mice"

Please feel free to continue to e apart of our community even after you have your new mice, there is always lots of us to offer you any advise you might need.

:cbanner


----------



## ash

Hi,
Thanks everyone I think I am going to get my teeth in to this. I used to keep/brred/show my english lop rabbits but I had to give it up for one reason or another. I hope to get started fairly soon.

merry Christmas to all
regards
Ash


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ash

Hi,
Thanks, I am getting some mice to start me off in the next week. All sorts of different colours/types etc. So I hope to get started very soon now and hope to be able to go to a show an to see what its like. I used to show rabbits and was frequently breeding english lops with ear spans of 30 inches+. I had to give it up because I moved and did not have the space which I still regret to this day. Any way i hope to get going and get more in to the forum as well.
cheers


----------

